# Is 24 pin the same as 20+4 pin?



## Jimbo13 (Jun 24, 2008)

I was checking my mobo compatibility with the the PSU.

On the mobo it lists the power spec as "Power Pin 24 Pin". 
On the PSU it says "1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)".

Was I correct in assuming that's the same and it's just inconsistent listing from newegg?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128344
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You will plug in the 20 + 4 pin connector in the 24 pin connector on the
board. It will only go in one way.


----------



## jlamoreux06 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep they are the same thing, BUT DO NOT buy any raid max power supply!!!! They are very low quality, and if they go out then they could take the rest of your system components with it. If you need help finding a better power supply then post the rest of your system specs and then we will be able to give you a good recommendation.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Yes, both are the same.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

for a good quality power supply - you should look at corsair, seasonic or PC Power & Cooling.

jlamoreux06 is right - dont put your system at risk. I have also read so so reviews on raid max.


----------



## jlamoreux06 (Jun 25, 2008)

wayliff said:


> for a good quality power supply - you should look at corsair, seasonic or PC Power & Cooling.
> 
> jlamoreux06 is right - dont put your system at risk. I have also read so so reviews on raid max.


Exactly you may read good reviews about some Raid max but most of the time if you look at the spot that says how long they have had the item it is normally 1day to 1 month. That is no ware near long enough time rate the quality of a power supply. You should look at the ones that have used the power supply for 1 year or more and look at all the failures or problems.


----------

